# General Sams, Huntsville TX MUDDY GRAS



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Who's going? I should be there Thursday afternoon with crew in tow!


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going! Going up wenesday leaving 5am should be there by 8am with some stops on the way


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Leaving San Antonio about 10A, Meeting with a friend in College Station then the heading that way. Should be there shortly after lunch Thurs. 

You staying until Sunday?


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sure am! 
You staying until Sunday?


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes sir. Hopefully Huntsville avoids torrential rain this year. Says thunderstorms for tomorrow...we'll see! Gets nasty in a hurry there when it rains.


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yea it does! Heard its 40% of rain


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I may come out Saturday if im off work but just for the day, its only 20 min from the house


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Any word on what the f happened sat night I heard some dude shot and killed his wife and then shot himself


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

I heard he just shot himself. I didn't here anything about the wife.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I left about 1030 so I guess I missed it but my wifes cousin that lives in huntsville called and asked my wife about it but that was the first I heard about it and cant find any info about it 

All I know is that was way to many people for a park that small I wont go back to that event


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah that was crazy stuff man. It was confirmed just one person. No wife. I saw the Bobcat welder in the back of the truck was gone this morning....?

It was packed this year, but... We got an AWESOME spot. Directly to the right of the front gate tucked back in the woods with about 10 other groups camping. It was so packed, they ended up opening the overflow parking Friday morning, instead of saturday. 

Trails were pretty brutal in some spots, especially the pond once you get on the main trail behind the pit. Rolled up on a guy floating around in a RZR, went to get his winch cable for him since he was alone and had to keep it running:nono:, and was standing in a rut up to my bellybutton.

All in all, good weekend. No one broke anything and brute ran well. If you're curious, that was us with the ship horn.


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dude that ship horn was loud as hell!! I had fun to but the was to many people it was crazy. Didn't break anything so that's good. Have to tune my fuel mixture a little bit. I went through the mud put Thursday a couple times. It was fun lol


----------

